# Cleaning of an RV



## johnnnyt (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there 

I am new to this so please bear with me. 

I have just purchased a Fourwinds 5000 and although excited by the van i am a little daunted by the size. I have owned European motorhomes in the pass but nothing of this size. 

The question I have is what does everyone recommended when it comes to cleaning there RV. The van needs a good clean both inside and out and as the bloke I have nominated to do the outside. Are there any products that anyone recommends? 

I have access to a jet wash , this Ok to use on the roof? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I do see sparkerly RV’s on the road and I want to get mine like that.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

try your local Polish hand carwash and ask them for a price on doing it for you (not that I'm lazy you understand :wink: )


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Do not use a jetwash on the roof if it is a rubberised finish as many RVs are, also be careful of plastics on roof fittings if the RV has been in a hot climate for a long time as the plastic becomes very brittle. Get some RV roof cleaner from Star Spangled Spanner and if you need any advice speak to Duncan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want your van damaging



Sprinta said:


> try your local Polish hand carwash and ask them for a price on doing it for you (not that I'm lazy you understand :wink: )


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Washing & waxing your RV is just like doing your car but being 4x times or bigger will take 4x + more time. :wink: 

When we were in the USA on one site there was a husband & wife couple who would wash & wax your RV inc roof for $6 per foot so our 39footer cost us $243 which back in 2007 equalled £122.50...bargan 

Mick


----------

